
How social justice is weaponizing corporations to suppress dissent - OneTimePoster
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHgabmCUQAYtGVK?format=png
======
DarkKomunalec
Some sources/examples would go a long way towards legitimizing that picture -
without them, it's just a made-up flowchart, sorry.

------
OneTimePoster
This account won't last long. I can already smell Dang reaching for the
shadowban button.

Silicon Valley better learn to live with the idea that it's the Empire now.
Everyone they've deplatformed will stop at nothing to blow up the Death Star
called Google.

------
janesconference
The image doesn't exist anymore?

